# Can you use a headunit's DAC if it supports "USB DAC bypass" for ipods?



## mendoza (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,

I'm slowly getting stuff together for a N7 tablet install. One feature i want to work well is handfree phone calls so im thinking of using a headunit with this feature.

I see some of the newer pioneer and alpine headunits support "DAC BYPASS" for ipods via usb, would this work with Nexus7?

Thanks.

and here's a pic.


----------

